# Need guide



## orangeversion (Jul 7, 2020)

Can you guys give a full idea for aquarium and fishes? What are the things I need?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

That's such a broad question that it's kind of impossible to answer as-is.

You should first of all figure out how much space and money you have for this project. The bigger space you have, the bigger tank you can get, and the more flexible your options will be. Bigger tanks are also easier to maintain than smaller tanks because their water parameters tend to be more stable over time.

Take a look at aquarium magazines (Tropical Fish Hobbyist (TFH), Amazonas, Practical Fishkeeping), Youtube videos, aquarium contests, etc. for ideas and to learn about fish and plants and inverts that catch your eye. When you have more specific questions, ask here.


----------

